# Cancún area - México



## pato_chacoana (May 9, 2008)

Hey all, I may be traveling to Cancún area (México) in the next month... I was wondering if anyone have been in this part of México and know what T's are found there. Brachypelma vagans comes to my mind...anyway I wanted to hear your experiences concerning T's and bugs in that area.
Thanks

Pato.


----------



## UrbanJungles (May 9, 2008)

I was in the Playa de Carmen area a month ago and saw some cool Vagans, an unknown young Brachypelma, lots of cool true spiders as well.  I was with my wife so I couldn't go too crazy looking but I found most things with little effort (and no camera!)

Buena Suerte!


----------



## pato_chacoana (May 10, 2008)

Thank's for the reply Danny! I hope I can make the trip and get to see some cool flora and fauna! (and realx in those pretty beaches hehe ) 

best regards,
PAto.


----------



## M.F.Bagaturov (May 26, 2008)

Coomon Pato!

Drop it... You can rest at Mexican beaches any time... just come to Russia! I will show You cool araneimorpha spiders and cold Baltic beaches  but some vodka may help if You will become frozen enough 
Fishering here is also amazing  I promice You You will never forget this trip if survive  but I will be Your angel.


----------



## seanbond (May 26, 2008)

i just came back from cancun....no spiders but plenty of sharks, seclusion, iguanas, drinks and more SHARKS! i was at a resort so never went spider hunting but did more marine life type seeing..stayed at cancun oasis, memories...


----------



## pato_chacoana (May 26, 2008)

Hi Mikhail! Yes some rest in cool beaches!! I must say I've never been in the caribbean and now I have a good chance to go there really cheap. I'm leaving on june 4 on a one week trip. Some day I will go to Russia to visit you, sounds really great what you were saying!!  And yes vodka will help a lot!  

Sean, so really a lot of sharks? hehe. How are the chicks there? :drool:  I will stay at a hotel too, but I'll have to make some trips to look for B. vagans for sure! these are not far I think, I've been looking with Google Earth and it looks promising hehe  Either way, I can use a few days laying on the beach!
By the way, I won't take any tarantula (if found) home....I still refuse going to jail for a vagans....maybe not for a Theraphosa haha!  

Best regards,
Pato.


----------



## pato_chacoana (Jun 11, 2008)

Well, I've been for a few days in Playa del Carmen, GREAT place!!! I'll post some pics when I get back!

Pato.


----------

